# ntfs-3g and Samba



## taz (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought a 1TB HD for backup/storage. No OS is installed on that HD and no partitions. HD is formatted to ntfs since it is portable and can be plugged via USB. 

The HD is in my PC which is running FreeBSD, the other PC is Windows XP. HD is mounted with ntfs-3g drivers which work fine. I can read and write when I am on FreeBSD machine. 

The problem comes with samba. I have shared the folder where the mount is and when I try to write from Win XP over Samba, FreeBSD crashes and reboots 

Any ideas on how I can solve this and why this is happening? Formating the HD to some other file system is not really an option. And I need r/w not just read.


Thank you!

EDIT: I'm using FreeBSD 8.1


----------



## alelab (Oct 20, 2010)

A patch has been committed to STABLE branch. 
See the PR : PR 149674


----------



## taz (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you AxelBSD I patched my fusefs-kmod port and now everything works fine.


----------

